# It never rains but it pours.



## Almoina

I don't understand this expression.
It's like the *S*panish express¡on "Llueve sobre mojado"? Thanks!!


----------



## Mei

I guess so but wait for some native who confirm it.

Mei


----------



## luis

Hola:
Llueve sobre mojado creo que se refiere a cuando muchas cosas malas te pasan al mismo tiempo, en cambio, la frase que pusiste "It never rains but it pours", significa "No llueve pero gotea", haciendo referencia a que no estás recibiendo lo que quisieras (dinero, amor, etc.) pero algo estás recibiendo... Saludos desde Chile.


----------



## Mei

Ah, entoces ¿es como "nunca llueve a gusto de todos"?

Mei


----------



## porchini

Más bien es nunca llueve pero cuando llueve, cae a cántaros. Es decir, no recibes lo que quieres, pero cuando lo recibes, es demasiado.
Saludos


----------



## Paleto

Almoina said:
			
		

> I don't understand this expression.
> It's like the spanish express¡on "Llueve sobre mojado" ?
> Thanks!!



Dado que la traducción literal sería "Nunca llueve, sino que diluvia"... creo que el llueve sobre mojado se adapta bastante bien.

Otra expresión podría ser "Las desgracias nunca vienen solas" o cosas así.


----------



## Soy Yo

La expresión que yo conozco (creo que quiere decir lo mismo que "It never rains but it pours) es *"When it rains it pours". *Quiere decir "muchas (demasiadas) cosas malas te pasan al mismo tiempo"...es que las cosas malas y probablemente hasta las buenas, cuando vienen, vienen en demasía. Tiene connotación negativa.

Interpreto "It never rains but it pours" como "It never rains without pouring down" (It's always a gully-washer when it rains).


----------



## Mei

Oh, entonces es como cuando dicen ¿No quieres sopa? ¡Pues toma dos tazones!


----------



## luis

¿Saben?
Creo, o más bien estoy seguro de que la expresión "No llueve pero gotea" se refiere a que no es tanto lo que recibes pero es algo... Ej.: "No gano el sueldo que quisiera, pero me alcanza para vivir". Saluditos desde Chile.


----------



## María Madrid

Mi abuela decía "o calvo o con tres pelucas" para expresar esa idea de "o te pasas o no llegas" Saludos


----------



## Almoina

Esta frase la oí en un documental sobre las lluvias torrenciales en Colombia. En el documental se decía que la situación era muy dura y que iba a empeorar y utilizaban esa expresión. Por eso me decanté por ese sentido. Las cosas van mal y encima van a empeorar.
¡¡María Madrid me ha encantado lo que decía tu abuela!! No lo había oído nunca. ¡¡¡Gracias a todos!!!


----------



## Gizmo77

It never rain but it pours: Cuando algo malo ocurre, suceden más cosas que lo empeoran aún más

(Sacadito del diccionario).

P.D.: Ninguna de las propuestas que se han dicho para españolizarlo me convence, aunque hablen de penurias, males o catástrofes también. La única frase que me viene es "Las desgracias nunca vienen solas".


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

En México, además de "llueve sobre mojado" a veces decimos "cuando no llueve, llovizna" con un sentido parecido... Saludos.


----------



## Gizmo77

"Llueve sobre mojado" creo que se refiere a "más de lo mismo", pero si no me confundo no está referido a desgracias, si no más bien a actitudes.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Bueno... nosotros lo usamos más bien con las desgracias y casi siempre es así:

-¡Pobre Tigger, le llueve sobre mojado/le está lloviendo sobre mojado!
-¡Pobre Tigger, apenas se recuperaba de ____ y ahora le sucede ___, si no le llueve, le llovizna!


----------



## luis

Gizmo77 said:
			
		

> "Llueve sobre mojado" creo que se refiere a "más de lo mismo", pero si no me confundo no está referido a desgracias, si no más bien a actitudes.


Hey Gizmo77... hay un compatriota tuyo (Camilo Sesto) quien tiene una canción que se llama así "Aunque llueva sobre mojado", escucha su letra y entenderás su significado...
saluditos


----------



## Soy Yo

Estoy de acuerdo que tiene una connatación negativa en inglés...pero puede que vienen muchas cosas buenas todas al mismo tiempo y desgraciadamente no puedes aprovechar de todos... Ejemplo: recibí 5 invitaciones para cenar el jueves...Ay! It's unfortunate I can't accept all of them. ¡Jolines! When it rains it pours!


----------



## neogurb

Soy Yo said:


> Estoy de acuerdo que tiene una connatación negativa en inglés...pero puede que vienen muchas cosas buenas todas al mismo tiempo y desgraciadamente no puedes aprovechar de todos... Ejemplo: recibí 5 invitaciones para cenar el jueves...Ay! It's unfortunate I can't accept all of them. ¡Jolines! When it rains it pours!



En este sentido, lo más aproximado sería. "¡Ni tanto ni tan calvo!"


----------



## Julianwilliam

The meaning of that saying is: Al que no quiere caldo se le dan dos tazas. It is a tradicional saying in some countries in South America.


----------



## Melichucha

I've not heard this refrain written this way, but I do hear "WHEN it rains, it pours"


----------



## Julianwilliam

Melichucha,

In fact, it is commonly expressed that way in England. It never rains but it pours. But the question was the translation into Spanish and that's the one.

Regards.


----------



## Melichucha

Julianwilliam said:


> Melichucha,
> 
> In fact, it is commonly expressed that way in England. It never rains but it pours. But the question was the translation into Spanish and that's the one.
> 
> Regards.


 

Interesante...Regionalísmos...


----------



## Julianwilliam

Melichucha,

They are common in every language and they might have more meanings depending on the place or country. For example the one we are talking about "It never rains but it pours" means in some places. Si por allá llueve por acá no escampa. It means that there is a difficult situation anywhere and here we are experiencing the same situation or even worse.

Regards.
P/S. Regionalismo doesn't have accent.


----------



## esteree79

Julianwilliam said:


> The meaning of that saying is: Al que no quiere caldo se le dan dos tazas. It is a tradicional saying in some countries in South America.



I've thougth in this tense too, in Spain we say "¿No quieres caldo? ¡pues toma dos tazas!" but it's not the same because it means something you don't want to do and then you "have" to do it much more. It's what your mother says to you when you don't want to eat... And the saying "it never rain but it pours" means things that happen without man-hand (like the rain).

ty for your answers, it's a great way to learn and improve languages


----------



## Julianwilliam

"It never rains but it pours" is understood the way I mentioned for first time. At the same time you may use it when bad situations come at the same time.

You may translate it: 

Cuando uno está de malas todo le sale mal. 
Al caido caerle.

e.g. 
Fred: I can't believe this. This morning I had a flat tire. When I went to the garage to get the tire patched, I discovered I didn't have any money, and I couldn't even charge it because my credit card's expired. 

Jane: It never rains but it pours.


----------



## cristialfa

Misfortunes usually come in large numbers.

A perro flaco todo son pulgas.
Llueve sobre mojado.
Las desgracias nunca vienen solas.
Monto un circo y me crecen los enanos

Regards


----------



## lafood

_Said when one bad thing happens, followed by a lot of other bad things that make a bad situation worse._
_*Y además de cornudo, apaleado!*_


----------



## Amapolas

En la Argentina se dice "sobre llovido, mojado", lo cual siempre me pareció ilógico. Me alegra ver que en otros países dicen "llueve sobre mojado", lo que tiene mucho más sentido.


----------



## Aguas Claras

En España, creo que "llueve sobre mojado" quiere decir "más de lo mismo".

Hay una frase curiosa, que tiene el mismo significado, pero no es apta para todas las situaciones: "Estábamos todos y parió la abuela".


----------



## Amapolas

O bien "éramos pocos y parió mi abuela".


----------



## Aguas Claras

Amapolas said:


> O bien "éramos pocos y parió mi abuela".


Llevas la razón. Me di cuenta después pero me había ido del ordenador! Volví precisamente para corregirlo.


----------

